# Barcellona - Atletico Madrid: 17 Maggio 2014 ore 18. Tv Fox Sports.



## admin (11 Maggio 2014)

La Liga si chiude con il botto. Sfida totale, scontro diretto (chiamatelo come volete) tra Barcellona e Atletico Madrid al Camp Nou di Barcellona. La partita si disputerà Sabato 17 Maggio 2014 alle ore 18. 

Chi vince, è campione di Spagna 2013/2014. 

La situazione di classifica è la seguente:

Atletico Madrid 89 punti
Barcellona 86 punti

L'Atletico Madrid è Campione di Spagna con il pareggio o la vittoria. Il Barcellona ha solo un risultato a disposizione: la vittoria.

In caso di successo blaugrana, infatti, entrambe le squadre arriverebbero a quota 89 punti. Ma a trionfare sarebbe il Barcellona per gli scontri diretti a favore.

Un finale assolutamente thrilling. Tutto da seguire. Quest'anno, il Barcellona non è mai riuscito a battere l'Atletico Madrid.

Dove vedere Barcellona Atletico Madrid?

Diretta tv su Fox Sports (Sky e Premium) dalle ore 18.


----------



## admin (11 Maggio 2014)

Per come è andata la stagione, la Liga dovrebbe andare all'Atletico. Ma il Barça potrebbe prendersi una bella rivincita. In casa è sempre temibile.

Ed ha 1 dei 2/3 giocatori al mondo in grado di decidere una partita da solo. Se Messi fa il Messi (contro l'Atletico quest'anno non l'ha mai strusciata...) il Barcellona vince la Liga. Nella sua annata più nera degli ultimi anni.


----------



## prebozzio (12 Maggio 2014)

Per me il Barcellona vendicherà l'eliminazione di Champions e salverà la stagione, l'Atletico rischia forte di chiudere con zero tituli


----------



## admin (12 Maggio 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Per me il Barcellona vendicherà l'eliminazione di Champions e salverà la stagione, l'Atletico rischia forte di chiudere con zero tituli



Anche io ho questa sensazione. Però alla fine credo che in un modo o nell'altro l'Atletico ce la farà a vincere la Liga.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Maggio 2014)

Mi tocca tifare Atletico, però rimango convinto (come da inizio stagione) che il Barcellona vincerà lo Scudetto


----------



## admin (12 Maggio 2014)

up


----------



## Dave (12 Maggio 2014)

Diego Costa rimane in dubbio per ora


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Maggio 2014)

Mi dispiacerebbe molto se l'Atletico finisse la stagione con seru tituli, non se lo meriterebbe.
Temo che alla fine l'odiato Barcellona vinca la Liga e per quanto riguarda la Champions, a meno di un suicidio, credo proprio sia l'anno della decima del Real.


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Maggio 2014)

Forza Barca portiamo a casa la Liga.


----------



## Snake (12 Maggio 2014)

se non fosse praticamente una finale non punterei un centesimo su questo Barca che è in chiara crisi d'identità ma appunto, è una finale, si giocherà in una bolgia e a qualcuno dell'Atletico potrebbero tremare le gambe, anzi secondo me sono già due settimane che stan tremando e i risultati con Levante e Malaga lo dimostrano.

P.S. Non vorrei essere un tifoso dell'Atletico, a differenza del Liverpool che avrà altre occasioni per questi è la classica now or never, hanno già praticamente venduto Diego Costa, giocano un calcio molto dispendioso fisicamente ed emotivamente e soprattutto non hanno una proprietà tale da poter stare al passo di Barca e Real.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Maggio 2014)

Vince il Barca. Senza problemi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Maggio 2014)

Atletico Madrid, in Catalogna sono alla frutta.


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Maggio 2014)

Sarei veramente dispiaciuto se l'Atletico non vincesse,tifo per loro.


----------



## de sica (12 Maggio 2014)

L'atletico è una squadra solida.. non sottovalutatela


----------



## Albijol (13 Maggio 2014)

Al primo anno di Conte Marotta gli ha speso 90 milioni di euro, in questi tre anni mai gli hanno venduto un campione, secondo voi viene da noi?


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Maggio 2014)

Il primo dei 6 giorni più importanti della storia dell'Atletico.
Il titolo lo ha già vinto in passato (9 volte), ma giocarsi il campionato all'ultima giornata in casa della rivale al titolo e la finale di Champions in un derby non capiterà mai più.
Spero che vinca almeno la Liga.


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2014)

*Neymar non recupera. Salterà la sfida contro l'Atletico Madrid. *


----------



## Jino (15 Maggio 2014)

Settimana calda per l'Atletico, ha due finali, rischia di finire con sero tituli


----------



## admin (17 Maggio 2014)

up


----------



## Marilson (17 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Neymar non recupera. Salterà la sfida contro l'Atletico Madrid. *



credo dietro ci sia la Federazione Brasiliana.. non volevano che giocasse oggi


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Maggio 2014)

partita al cardiopalma oggi, confido nell'atletico che se lo meriterebbe


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Maggio 2014)

Titi taka e Barcellona sono morti. Liga all' Atletico.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Maggio 2014)

Il Barcellona dal 2008 al 2012 (quindi l'era di pep) era il gruppo e non Messi dipendente mentre dopo il Barcellona è diventato Messi...senza di lui valgono poco
Dipende da Messi questa partita


----------



## Aragorn (17 Maggio 2014)

Mi sa che gli ultimi pareggi costeranno carissimo all'Atletico.


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Maggio 2014)

al camp nou sara dura per l'atletico..


----------



## prebozzio (17 Maggio 2014)

Io spero nel Barca.


----------



## Hammer (17 Maggio 2014)

Spero nell'Atletico. Sarà difficile per loro che si ripeta un campionato così strepitoso nei prossimi anni, soprattutto vista la concorrenza


----------



## pennyhill (17 Maggio 2014)

*Barcellona*: Pinto; Alves, Piqué, Mascherano, Adriano; Sergio Busquets, Cesc Fàbregas, Iniesta; Alexis Sánchez, Pedro, Messi

_*A disposizione*_: Olazábal, Xavi, Neymar Jr, Jordi Alba, Song, Bartra, Tello


*Atletico Madrid*: Courtois; Juanfran, Miranda, Godín, Filipe Luis; Gabi, Tiago, Koke, Arda Turan; David Villa, Diego Costa

_*A disposizione*_: Aranzubia, Diego, Alderweireld, Raúl García, Adrián, Sosa, Mario Suárez


----------



## admin (17 Maggio 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> *Barcellona*: Pinto; Alves, Piqué, Mascherano, Adriano; Sergio Busquets, Cesc Fàbregas, Iniesta; Alexis Sánchez, Pedro, Messi
> 
> _*A disposizione*_: Olazábal, Xavi, Neymar Jr, Jordi Alba, Song, Bartra, Tello
> 
> ...



.


----------



## admin (17 Maggio 2014)

up


----------



## pennyhill (17 Maggio 2014)

Ma è vero che il barsà ha venduto 447 biglietti ai tifosi dell'Atletico?


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Maggio 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Ma è vero che il barsà ha venduto 447 biglietti ai tifosi dell'Atletico?




si a 90€ il biglietto... Se andavano la in 10mila a sfasciare tutto, facevan bene


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Maggio 2014)

Madò che stadio


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Maggio 2014)

Diego costa Rotto.


----------



## admin (17 Maggio 2014)

*Infortunato Diego Costa. Che a questo puntò salterà anche la finale di Champions League. *


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Maggio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Diego costa Rotto.



come minimo s'è giocato la finale.


----------



## raducioiu (17 Maggio 2014)

Problemi anche per Arda Turan


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Maggio 2014)

Pure Arda Turan rotto lol.


----------



## admin (17 Maggio 2014)

*Infortunato anche Arda Turan. *


----------



## raducioiu (17 Maggio 2014)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Problemi anche per Arda Turan



Fuori anche lui


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Maggio 2014)

alè, rotto anche arda turan. 

questi qua sono bollitissimi, sarà 2-3 settimane che non si reggono più in piedi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Maggio 2014)

Incredibile la fortuna del Barça,a questo punto non possono non vincere.


----------



## chicagousait (17 Maggio 2014)

Si prospetta una finale di champions senza Costa e Turan, praticamente segnata o quasi per l'atletico. 
Che resistano almeno questi ultimi 90 minuti per la Liga


----------



## admin (17 Maggio 2014)

L'Atletico è bollito ma il Barça non sta tanto meglio. Anzi!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Maggio 2014)

lol, ma sicuri che salterà la Finale Arda Turan? Cmq anche Real e Barca stanno a pezzi, non succedeva da tantissimo tempo...la Spagna si vedrà dalla prima partita al Mondiale che cosa faranno


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Maggio 2014)

Ma Messi sta giocando?


----------



## raducioiu (17 Maggio 2014)

Messi fallo da dietro neanche ammonito


----------



## Hellscream (17 Maggio 2014)

Il destino sta dicendo all'Atletico come devono andare le cose...


----------



## Jino (17 Maggio 2014)

Odio l'Atletico, odio Simeone e spero perda tutto in una settimana.


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> lol, ma sicuri che salterà la Finale Arda Turan? Cmq anche Real e Barca stanno a pezzi, non succedeva da tantissimo tempo...la Spagna si vedrà dalla prima partita al Mondiale che cosa faranno



ho dato prima un'occhiata veloce al real, mi pare che carletto abbia fatto turnover, o no ?


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Maggio 2014)

1-0 Sanchezzzzzz


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Maggio 2014)

Che gol


----------



## admin (17 Maggio 2014)

*Gol di Sanchez. 1-0 Barcellona *


----------



## pennyhill (17 Maggio 2014)

Che gol


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Maggio 2014)

ecco la mazzata definitiva.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Maggio 2014)

Ma guarda che gol che ha fatto Sanchez...ma dai


----------



## Gianni23 (17 Maggio 2014)

Ma da dove è passata quella palla?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Maggio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ho dato prima un'occhiata veloce al real, mi pare che carletto abbia fatto turnover, o no ?



Non lo so proprio...ma credo e spero di si


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Maggio 2014)

Doppio infortunio,gol impossibile....
Gli astri sono allineati su Barcellona.


----------



## Hellscream (17 Maggio 2014)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Il destino sta dicendo all'Atletico come devono andare le cose...


----------



## Jino (17 Maggio 2014)

Mi va benissimo cosi, odio più l'Atletico del Barsa


----------



## pennyhill (17 Maggio 2014)

Mi aspetto un "regalo" di Pinto.


----------



## chicagousait (17 Maggio 2014)

Finita


----------



## raducioiu (17 Maggio 2014)

L'Atletico pare comunque ancora vivo...


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Maggio 2014)

Imbarazzante sto Pinto, davvero imbarazzante


----------



## Principe (17 Maggio 2014)

Si è inventato il goal sanchez, messi sembra la metà .


----------



## #Dodo90# (17 Maggio 2014)

Che sfortuna l'Atletico. Prima perde Costa e Turan, poi Sanchez fa un gol con un traiettoria che se ci riprova un milione di volte non gli riesce neanche una. Tata Martino alla fine sta rischiando di vincere la Liga più pazza di sempre, nonostante il Barça stia arrancando ormai da un paio di mesi.

Occhio comunque ai secondi tempi dell'Atletico....


----------



## Lollo interista (17 Maggio 2014)

Alé....è finita......il Real poi è da due settimane che si riposa......sento odore di Leverkusen 2002


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Maggio 2014)

questa è l'annata delle outsider sopraffatte un po' da loro stesse e un po' dallo strapotere delle squadre più forti, dispiace per l'atletico, ma il titolo alla fine l'hanno perso la settimana scorsa


----------



## Lollo interista (17 Maggio 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> questa è l'annata delle outsider sopraffatte un po' da loro stesse e un po' dallo strapotere delle squadre più forti, dispiace per l'atletico, ma il titolo alla fine l'hanno perso la settimana scorsa



Arrivare vicini è un conto,ma fare il passetto decisivo è anche più difficile,mamma mia.....,


----------



## matteo (17 Maggio 2014)

L'Atletico rischia di rimanere a mani vuote alla fine....


----------



## admin (17 Maggio 2014)

*Si riparte. Inizio secondo tempo.

Barça Atletico 1-0 *


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Maggio 2014)

Palo di Villa urca.


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Maggio 2014)

Palo.
Non c'è nulla da fare.


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Maggio 2014)

che palo

quanto è odioso il pubblico del barça, urlano e piangono in continuazione per i falli, dai atletico


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Maggio 2014)

partita pazzesca, ora domina l'atletico


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Maggio 2014)

1-1 Godin


----------



## raducioiu (17 Maggio 2014)

Godin!


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Maggio 2014)

Si sapeva, un gol lo prendono sempre questi.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Maggio 2014)

Pazzesco questi


----------



## admin (17 Maggio 2014)

*Pareggio dell'Atletico Madrid.

1-1. *


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Maggio 2014)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLL dai atletico!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doctore (17 Maggio 2014)

grandi marcature del farca...


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Maggio 2014)

Godiiiiiiiiiiiiiin


----------



## admin (17 Maggio 2014)

Certo che se il Farça non vince la Liga manco con un Atletico ridotto ai minimi termini...


----------



## Doctore (17 Maggio 2014)

ma perche neymar non gioca?


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Maggio 2014)

Mamma mia questi hanno alzato il ritmo e sono divenetati mostruosi...

Mi sa che riescono a vincere la liga


----------



## Principe (17 Maggio 2014)

Mai dare le partite per finite


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Maggio 2014)

sono dominanti, l'intervallo gli ha fatto bene

il barcellona a individualità però li batte, devono continuare ad attaccare


----------



## matteo (17 Maggio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma perche neymar non gioca?



Infortunato


----------



## Principe (17 Maggio 2014)

matteo ha scritto:


> Infortunato



Veramente è in panchina


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Maggio 2014)

fallo inesistente


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Maggio 2014)

Messi inestitente comunque.. non ha strusciato manco mezza partita contro l'Atletico


----------



## matteo (17 Maggio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Veramente è in panchina



Ops..Avevo letto che non stava bene ma deve aver recuperato evidentemente


----------



## Principe (17 Maggio 2014)

Attenzione a NEYMAR


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Maggio 2014)

entra neymar


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Maggio 2014)

ora l'atletico è un po' sulla difensiva, rischiano


----------



## matteo (17 Maggio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Messi inestitente comunque.. non ha strusciato manco mezza partita contro l'Atletico



Si dice che si stia conservando per i mondiali...In ogni caso non è in gran forma ultimamente


----------



## admin (17 Maggio 2014)

Gol annullato a Messi per fuorigioco.


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Maggio 2014)

fuorigioco godo immensamente

però ora BASTA DIFENDERE, bisogna attaccare questi possono segnare in ogni momento


----------



## Principe (17 Maggio 2014)

Se si difendono le prendono


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Maggio 2014)

e questo non è fallo?


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Maggio 2014)

punizione dal limite per il barcellona


----------



## raducioiu (17 Maggio 2014)

Ahahah la barriera che spingeva ripetutamente Neymar


----------



## admin (17 Maggio 2014)

Finirà così


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Maggio 2014)

ma come ha tirato messi? neanche in terza categoria, direttamente sulle caviglie della barriera


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Maggio 2014)

ahahha neymar voto 10, 10, 9.5, 10


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Maggio 2014)

neymar da rosso


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Finirà così



Anche secondo me, sto barcellona è davvero imbarazzante..manco la squadra avversaria a pezzi vincono


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Maggio 2014)

80' minuto 2-2


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Maggio 2014)

ma non è così che devono ripartire dai


----------



## admin (17 Maggio 2014)

Messi davvero imbarazzante fino ad ora.


----------



## raducioiu (17 Maggio 2014)

Quelli dell'Atletico stanno dando veramente tutto


----------



## raducioiu (17 Maggio 2014)

Volevano il solito regalino...


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Maggio 2014)

che recupero villa


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Maggio 2014)

il barcellona che chiede rigore, scena mai vista nelle loro partite


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Maggio 2014)

devono smettere di difendere così bassi!


----------



## admin (17 Maggio 2014)

Neymar... pffffff


----------



## matteo (17 Maggio 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> devono smettere di difendere così bassi!



Credo siano stanchi. Il loro gioco è parecchio dispendioso


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Maggio 2014)

Finita complimenti all'Atletico e a Simeone grandissima stagione spendendo pochi soldi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Maggio 2014)

perché non l'ha tenutaaaaaaaaa


----------

